

Startup environment in India. What we can do to improve it?  - anujkk

As a hacker, especially if you are from India, what problems and issues you see while starting up in India? How is the environment different from Silicon Valley? Why our society is lacking in entreprenurial spirit? Why there isn't any major prodcut innovations like google, facebook in India? what social and practical problems a startup face in India? Why there isn't a ycombinator like funding system in place?<p>What we can do to improve it? proto.in is one such nice initiative but what else can be done?
======
gdhillon
There are few Ycombinator like funding systems in India. Lookup Startup
Saturday and <http://www.thestartupcentre.com>

